# Confusing Questions in MCAT Preparation



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

here i posted some mcqs at which i found difficulty and confusions (preparation of M CAT) and shared with you .. all of you are welcomed to ans these mcqs and help me sort out my confusions ..
Moreover , i request all of you to post here the mcqs at which you find difficulty..
i do hope ,help will be there..

"Spread the knowledge by helping and sharing"

one more thing plzz try to describe your answers briefly beside just giving answers.. it would be really 'the sharing of knowledge'..
thanxxx


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

1. When abacteriophage in its lytic phase carries some of the bacterium's partiallydigested chromosome with it to another host cell the process is called
a. Conjugation
b. Transformation
c. Transduction
d. Restricted transduction

2. which one istrue for Pox-viruses?
a. RNA-enveloped
b. DNA-non enveloped
c. DNA-enveloped
d. DNA-naked virion

3. A disease virus in which nerves are damaged is the
a. Yellow fever
b. Polio
c. Measles
d. Xerophthalmia

4. Gram positivebacteria are usually
a. Cocci
b. Bacilli
c. Stained pink
d. Spirochete

5. Morphologicallythe tobacco mosaic virus is the
a. Round shape
b. Tadpole like
c. Cubical shape
d. Rod shape

6. The poison,produced by bacteria during infection in host is called
a. Toxins
b.Antitoxins
c. Toxoids
d.Afflotoxins
7. Antibiotics aresynthesized by certain organisms such as
a. Penicillium
b. Actinomycetes
c. Both a%b
d. Oscilletoria

8. plant donot store carbohydrates as glucose because it is
a. attracts insect herbivores
b. dissolves in water thereby altering the osmotic balance
c. is an unstable molecule
d. would replace ribose in DNA replication

9. n which of the following flat worms the digestive system is absent?
a. tape worms
b. liver fluke
c. hydra
d. blood fluke



10. Capsium anum is the scientific name of
a. datura
b. tobacco
c.red pepper
d. black pepper

11. when yeast ispoducing wine, which of the following is not formed
a. pyruvic acid
b. acetyl co enzyme-A
c. ethanol
d. carbon dioxide
12. the function of the mitochondrialcristac is to
a. prevent escape O2 gas
b. store co-enzyme-A
c. increase the surface area of the inner membrane
d. increase the avalibility of phospholipids


13.Animals which areunable to adjust their internal salt concentration according to externalenvironment is;
a. Anhydrobiosis
b. Osmoregulators
c. Thermoregulatory
d. Osmoconformers

14. Liver is a large organ, making the body weight up to;
a. 2 -- 3 %
b. 3 -- 6 %
c. 1 -- 2 %
d. 3 -- 5 %
15. the bloodpressure in kidneys is higher that in the other organs this high pressure ismaintained because;
a. The afferent arteriole has a large diameter and efferent arteriole has asmaller diameter
b. Of the foot like process of Podocytes
c. Because of the Bowman's capsule
c. The efferent arreriole has a large diameter than the afferent arteriole

16. Which part of the Nephron maintains the normal pH of human blood?
a. Bowman's capsule
b. Ascending prtion of henle loop
c. Descending portion of henle loop
d. Collecting duct


17.Which one the following properties of water is the main contributory factorenabling homeotherms to adapt, to a range of environment?
a. Water has a high heat of vaporization
b. Water has high surface tension
c. Water has maximum density at 4 Co
d. It has a low viscocity

18. Which of the following is an endothermic?
a. Humming birds
b. Bat
c. Fish
d. Birds

19. Process of reabsorption is the movement of materials from;
a. Filtrate to Glomerulus
b. Filtrate to blood capillaries
c. Glomerulus to filtrate
d. Pelvis to filtrate

20.The nitrogenous excretory compoundsformed in Earth-worm are the;
a. Urea
b. Ammonia
c. Both a & b
d. Uric acid

21. Which one of thefollowing posses single occipital condyle?
a. Fishes & Reptiles
b. Birds & Mammals
c. Birds & Amphibians
d. Reptiles & Birds
22. Which one of thefollowing acts as a shock absorber to cushion the tibia and the femur wherethey come together?
a. Central disc
b. Ligament
c. Cartilage
d. Tendons

23. The originalfunction, in the first vertebrates, of the skeleton was to provide;
a. Support for locomotion
b. Minerals
c. blood cells
d. protection from enemies


24. The original function is still performed today by bones of the;
a. Jaw
b. Pelvis
c. Skull and rib cage
d. Thigh

25. Cross bridges,which connect the two molecules of a fibril during a muscle contraction, aremade of;
a. Troponin
b. Tropomyosin
c. Actin
d. Myosin


ifound a little bit confusions in mcqs which i posted here..
i request all of you to help me solve these confusions related to M CATpreparation


----------

